

Ask HN: Seeking the ultimate definitive guide to installing postgres on OSX - evolve2k

Usually whenever Postgres stops working I feel like I&#x27;m bumping around in a dark room in working to understand what is actually going on and a process to apply a fix myself.<p>A year ago I asked a question on stackoverflow as I was having problems with postgres, since then the
question has had over 15,000 views.<p>If someone would be willing to write up a definitive guide explaining core concepts of why things go bad and how to diagnose these issues yourself I&#x27;m sure it will get lots of views.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;12472988&#x2F;postgres-could-not-connect-to-server-no-such-file-or-directory<p>[edit] Here is a more pithy discussion on the problem:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ringerc.id.au&#x2F;2012&#x2F;09&#x2F;postgresql-packaging-on-mac-os-x-is-mess.html?m=1
======
styts
I have installed it with homebrew several times, just pay attention to the
instructions of the "brew install postgres" command.

------
laveur
just download postgress.app

~~~
evolve2k
Postress.app introduces another copy of Postgres to the OS. May make things
simpler but still leaves you clueless as to what is going. Thanks for the
suggestion though :)

